# Regis Regal



## sam1491 (Feb 28, 2012)

A friend of the family is looking for a shepherd to replace her current senior boy when he goes. I stumbled across the site below and she has driven past at one point and I was wondering if they were good. I couldnt find any threads with them mentioned but mittlewest has been mentioned as a good breeder and they say they breed with them (which their pedigrees show) 
The site is pretty bare of any helpful knowledge as far as testing/titles/etc..., but not everyone keeps sites well updated so does anyone have first hand knowledge or experience? 
Any other suggestions of breeders or rescues within a 2-4 hr drive of northern miwaukee, WI?

The dog will more than likely be in all levels of ob, and rally, and will be an indoor dog, but she would prefer the natural protection instinct to show (i.e. alert of surroundings and etc.) as she lives alone on the farm. Her current male when he was younger loved company and was a total softie but was good at alerting to anyone entering the property unwelcomed by mom, and naturally placing himself in front of her just in case, then like a switch once mom was happy and relaxed he went for hugs and kisses to the company or off to the side to lay and watch what was happening.

Thanks in advance for the help.

http://regisregal.com/


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals You can look up the dogs here for OFA hips and elbows.


----------



## sam1491 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks


----------

